# Psg - Chelsea: 2 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45. Tv Rete 4 in chiaro



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Psg - Chelsea: andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Forse il match più interessante ed incerto di questo turno.

Si giocherà oggi, Mercoledì 2 Aprile 2014 a Parigi. 

Dove vedere Paris Saint Germain - Chelsea?

Verrà trasmessa in chiaro, su Rete 4, a partire dalle ore 20,45. Diretta anche su Premium Calcio e su Sky Sport.


A seguire tutte le informazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

lol su rete 4

partita interessantissima...sono curioso di vedere l'atteggiamento del Chelsea e prima partita Europea importante per questo nuovo Ibra


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

Uhh, quanti pullman parcheggiati che ci sono già ora a Parigi 
Sono estremamente curioso di vedere all'opera l'unico giocatore italiano che si giocherà i quarti di Champions (spero giochi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Uhh, quanti pullman parcheggiati che ci sono già ora a Parigi
> Sono estremamente curioso di vedere all'opera l'unico giocatore italiano che si giocherà i quarti di Champions (spero giochi).



Thiago Motta?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta?





Mi ero scordato di Thiago Motta 
Ovviamente intendevo l'altro italiano!


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi ero scordato di Thiago Motta
> Ovviamente intendevo l'altro italiano!



quindi sirigu??


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi sirigu??



Bannatelo 
Marcolino Verratti


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Sicuramente guarderò questa mi sembra la più equilibrata.


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Partita da tripla. Il PSG è più forte, ma in queste occasioni Mou è un osso durissimo.


----------



## tequilad (2 Aprile 2014)

Forza Zlatan!


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

E' l'ottavo di finale più aperto ad ogni risultato, speriamo nel grande calcio.


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Uhh, quanti pullman parcheggiati che ci sono già ora a Parigi
> Sono estremamente curioso di vedere all'opera l'unico giocatore italiano che si giocherà i quarti di Champions (spero giochi).



Quoto, Mou farà di tutto per ingabbiarli per poi giocarsi tutto a Londra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Forza PSG!


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bannatelo
> Marcolino Verratti



Ci sarebbe pure Sirigu comunque


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Quarto di finale equilibrato solamente per via di Mourinho e della sua mentalità.
Perchè oggettivamente il PSG quest'anno è più forte. Tifo per loro e spero nella prestazione della vita per Ibra.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe pure Sirigu comunque




E anche il nazionale Thiago Motta


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe pure Sirigu comunque



Pensavo a Verratti e mi sono proprio dimenticato sia di Sirigu che di Thiago Motta 
Spero passi il PSG, ma credo passi il Chelsea.
Sono contento che facciano vedere questa sfida. Se il Borussia fosse al completo e fosse sui livelli dell'anno scorso, probabilmente seguirei Real-Borussia.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Thiago Silva, Ibra. Forza Psg!

Ma Mourinho è un osso duro.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

tre italiani nel psg...
8/11 sono stati presi dall'Italia 0.0


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Lavezzi 1-0 Psg


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Psg è destinato ad vincere la Cl tra qualche anno se non quest'anno... ed il bello noi gli abbiamo dato una mano regalando due giocatori a prezzo stracciato


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Verratti ad Ibra sono pazzeschi insieme


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Rigore per il Chelsea. Comunque c'è da dire che Thiago Silva in Champions...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Rigore Chelsea che furbo Thiago.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

1-1 Hazard


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rigore per il Chelsea. Comunque c'è da dire che Thiago Silva in Champions...



Lo scorso anno migliore in campo contro il Barca


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

Verratti sta creando il caos per la sua difesa... Il rigore ci poteva stare ma Oscar si è tuffato abbastanza chiaramente...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Che giocatore verratti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile comunque il c.. di Mou...


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2014)

Partitaccia per il Psg, pensavo meglio sinceramente


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Se il PSG stasera non vince passa Mourinho.


----------



## Nicco (2 Aprile 2014)

E' uno schifo, tutti chini alle scenate di mourinho, venduti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

che goal stava facendo Hazard, meriterebbe il Chelsea


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

Thiago Silva sopravvalutato 

Comunque ad avercelo uno come Lavezzi, corre come un dannato e dà tutto, altro che cesso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva sopravvalutato
> 
> Comunque ad avercelo uno come Lavezzi, corre come un dannato e dà tutto, altro che cesso.


Lavezzi non segna molto, ma è uno che fa molti assist. Ad avercelo al posto di Robinho.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Aprile 2014)

Verratti-De Rossi-Marchisio

e passa la paura,datemi del pazzo ma la vedo così

Pirlo perlomeno dopo il mondiale si levasse dalle scatole


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile comunque il c.. di Mou...



oddio....il gol del PSG è frutto dell'unica papera che abbia mai visto fare a JT


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> oddio....il gol del PSG è frutto dell'unica papera che abbia mai visto fare a JT



Il colpo di testa nella sua porta contro il Crystal Palace come la chiami?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Cavani sembra vivere nel suo mondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

2-1 autorete david luiz


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

gran gol di david luiz


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

lol David Luiz

cmq Ibra mi sta deludendo...che devo rivalutarlo?
Cavani me l'aspettavo...l'attaccante più pericoloso del PSg per adesso è Lavezzi
Hazard è un Fenomeno


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

sto david luiz sta facendo più danni della fame sia davanti che dietro


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Mai visto Ibra infortunato muscolarmente.Mai.Solo contro Mou


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mai visto Ibra infortunato muscolarmente.Mai.Solo contro Mou



Ma se fino ad ora non si è praticamente visto...

Cavani ed Ibra male questa sera..


----------



## Doctore (2 Aprile 2014)

david luiz sta picchiando duro...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

torres è n'altro cancro


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Ma cosa ha fatto lucas???

Cavani  sembra un paralitico stasera mah


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Aia speriamoche verrati non si sia fatto niente.. serve ai mondiali


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

l'errore di mou è stato buttare dentro torres, mamma mia


----------



## Doctore (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> torres è n'altro cancro



giocatore da milan


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

cosa si è mangiato cavano?!


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto lucas???
> 
> Cavani  sembra un paralitico stasera mah



Cavani se ne vuole andare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Thiago motta con iil club gioca super bene in nazionale canna sempre


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

certo che una squadra di ligue 1 che elimina una di premier... non succede da una decina d'anni (il monaco sempre col celsi)


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Che roba pastore


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

3-1 Psg. 

Pastore


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

game over il palermo in semifinale di CL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Pastore ha segnato, non ce sta a capì più niente, non sa manco chi è


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo che una squadra di ligue 1 che elimina una di premier... non succede da una decina d'anni (il monaco sempre col celsi)



I soldi possono far accadere qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Ecco cosa fanno i milioni..avessimo noi tanti soldi


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

*Psg Chelsea 3-1

FINALE *


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2014)

Dajeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

l'ha persa mourinho con il cambio inutile di torres


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho la ribalta sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Che gol pastore, comunque aper me passa il Chelsea.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Ma cosa ha fatto Pastore  . Godo come un matto. Però contro Mourinho meglio parlare alla fine. Mi dispiace parecchio per Ibra.


----------



## Morghot (2 Aprile 2014)

Solo per mou


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

Scusate la panchina....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Thiago Motta comunque è davvero un bel giocatore..


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Pastoreeeeeee


----------



## prebozzio (2 Aprile 2014)

Verratti a volte rischia troppo, ma ha fatto un paio di verticalizzazioni spettacolari... ho molto male Cavani, irriconoscibile.

Molto deludente il secondo tempo del Chelsea


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I soldi possono far accadere qualsiasi cosa...



non è che il chelsea sia povero...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2014)

El Flaco


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Il PSG è più forte, però Mourinho fa sempre i miracoli. Partita comunque apertissima, visto che a Stamford Bridge sarà un assalto del chelsea sicuramente.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2014)

Come dicevo all'inizio, troppo netta la differenza tra le due squadre. Il Psg è una vera e propria armata. Il Chelsea una buona squadra. 

Ai parigini manca esperienza e tradizione. Ma sotto il profilo della tecnica possono mettere sotto chiunque.


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta comunque è davvero un bel giocatore..



Eheheh ma è IL cesso, Prandelli deve lasciarlo a casa.


----------



## Nicco (2 Aprile 2014)

Thiago Silva a parte il fallo da rigore è stato incredibile! [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] basta con ste censure pero oh


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Io ho sempre straveduto per Thiago Motta, almeno fino all'europeo 2012, dove fece disastri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

al PSG manca solo un Campione affermato a Centrocampo...mi dispiace parecchio per Ibra non si spacca mai e a aprile/maggio è il momento più delicato della stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dicevo all'inizio, troppo netta la differenza tra le due squadre. Il Psg è una vera e propria armata. Il Chelsea una buona squadra.
> 
> Ai parigini manca esperienza e tradizione. Ma sotto il profilo della tecnica possono mettere sotto chiunque.



Manca tradizione.. ma quella ci ha pensato Leonardo ed Ancelotti a trasmetterla (purtroppo è così)

Ma l'esperienza no.. hanno giocatori di livello che hanno giocato ovunque..non c'entra nulla l'esperienza..se hai giocatori forti vai ovunque.. imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva a parte il fallo da rigore è stato incredibile!
> GODO come un *****!


E il rigore non c'era, pensa un po'.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eheheh ma è IL cesso, Prandelli deve lasciarlo a casa.



Prendetemi per pazzo..ma io al mondiali in mezzo giocherei sia con lui che con Verratti .. altrochè.. sono una diga potrebbero dare il giusto equilibrio imho..


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Che gol il flaco....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E il rigore non c'era, pensa un po'.



nettissimo il rigore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nettissimo il rigore


Mi sa che vi siete presi un abbaglio tutti quanti, dal forum a Pistocchi. È simulazione non netta, nettissima.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo..ma io al mondiali in mezzo giocherei sia con lui che con Verratti .. altrochè.. sono una diga potrebbero dare il giusto equilibrio imho..



Ecco come bravo!!


Verratti-DDR-Thiago Motta


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vi siete presi un abbaglio tutti quanti, dal forum a Pistocchi. È simulazione non netta, nettissima.



è un'ingenuità di thiago, basta con sti discorsi da juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è un'ingenuità di thiago, basta con sti *discorsi da juve*


Eh? Thiago non lo becca, gli cade davanti a 0 cm ma non addosso, il giocatore coglie l'occasione e si tuffa. La gamba sinistra non è per niente intaccata dalla caduta di Thiago ma lui la piega furbamente e si butta giù.
Questo è soltanto un parere tecnico su un episodio accaduto in campo, senza recriminazioni, crociate e complotti


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ecco come bravo!!
> 
> 
> Verratti-DDR-Thiago Motta



Con Cerci + "x" sugli esterni punta balo
4-3-3 che sarebbe un 4-5-1 come ai mondiali 2006... 

Ma tanto giocheranno Marchisio, Pirlo, montolivo con sti scoppiati...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh? Thiago non lo becca, gli cade davanti a 0 cm ma non addosso, il giocatore coglie l'occasione e si tuffa. La gamba sinistra non è per niente intaccata dalla caduta di Thiago ma lui la piega furbamente e si butta giù.
> Questo è soltanto un parere tecnico su un episodio accaduto in campo, senza recriminazioni, crociate e complotti



lo tocca eccome, prima ancora che il giocatore inciampi su di lui e lo si vede benissimo nella prima ripresa che han fatto vedere da dietro


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Da notare però il mitico Cech come subisce gol sul suo palo. Cosa che se fosse capitata ad abbiati sarebbero piovute critiche su critiche (giustamente) .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> lo tocca eccome, prima ancora che il giocatore inciampi su di lui e lo si vede benissimo nella prima ripresa che han fatto vedere da dietro


Sarebbe utile avere un video a portata di mano.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe utile avere un video a portata di mano.







dopo 7-8 secondi si vede


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

mi sa che sta avendo luogo l'ennesima conferenza pietosa di mofrigno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dopo 7-8 secondi si vede


Niente, confermo: contatto coscia di Thiago/piede destro non c'è, il sinistro invece se lo trascina e frega l'arbitro. Sembra consequenziale la caduta ma non lo è, se avesse voluto sarebbe rimasto in piedi.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niente, confermo: contatto coscia di Thiago/piede destro non c'è, il sinistro invece se lo trascina e frega l'arbitro. Sembra consequenziale la caduta ma non lo è, se avesse voluto sarebbe rimasto in piedi.



va beh lasciamo stare, non devo aver ragione per forza, ma le immagini sono chiare, il regolamento pure


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> va beh lasciamo stare, non devo aver ragione per forza, ma le immagini sono chiare, il regolamento pure


Non c'è contatto, quello è il problema e ne sono convinto ogni volta di più.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'è contatto, quello è il problema e ne sono convinto ogni volta di più.



vuoi negare l'evidenza? tanto lo fai sempre, non c'è problema
io più che pubblicare il video non potevo fare, si vedeva già molto chiaramente in tv al primo replay e nessuno ha avuto dubbi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vuoi negare l'evidenza? tanto lo fai sempre, non c'è problema


Hai ragione tu. Chiudo, è da tempo che non ci può essere dialogo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

ROTFL Mourinho sta dicendo che il PSG,con gli attaccanti che ha,dovrebbe segnare dei gran gol,invece ha segnato di c.. (terzo gol compreso) 
E il Chelsea che ha speso 130 pippi non dovrebbe fare qualcosa in più di un catenaccio?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ROTFL Mourinho sta dicendo che il PSG,con gli attaccanti che ha,dovrebbe segnare dei gran gol,invece ha segnato di c.. (terzo gol compreso)
> E il Chelsea che ha speso 130 pippi non dovrebbe fare qualcosa in più di un catenaccio?



si vedeva che era fuori di mela dopo il terzo goal


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

A me sembra rigore netto. Fatto sta che Thiago Silva se non fosse stato per il rigore avrebbe fatto una partita perfetta. Nel secondo tempo in alcune occasioni avversarie è stato miracoloso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ROTFL Mourinho sta dicendo che il PSG,con gli attaccanti che ha,dovrebbe segnare dei gran gol,invece ha segnato di c.. (terzo gol compreso)
> E il Chelsea che ha speso 130 pippi non dovrebbe fare qualcosa in più di un catenaccio?


Il Chelsea ha attaccato, anzi nel primo tempo è stato anche migliore del PSG, però dopo il secondo gol del PSG sono morti. Vedremo cosa succederà al ritorno.


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

Se guardate la gamba destra di Oscar è rigore, se guardate la sinistra è simulazione.

In realtà ha preso la destra e lui si è lasciato cadere con la sinistra in maniera un po' troppo plateale ma sul piede destro il contatto c'è stato e il rigore ci poteva stare...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione tu. Chiudo, è da tempo che non ci può essere dialogo.



il dialogo ci può essere nel momento in cui tu dici che il rigore non lo avresti dato e questo ci può stare, dire che è inventato è un'altra storia, nel calcio c'è un regolamento che per certe cose si può interpretare, per altre no, altrimenti davvero ci prendiamo in giro e non ha più senso dialogare


----------



## Aragorn (2 Aprile 2014)

Mi spiace per il goal finale, ora la partita di ritorno rischia di essere molto meno interessante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niente, confermo: contatto coscia di Thiago/piede destro non c'è, il sinistro invece se lo trascina e frega l'arbitro. Sembra consequenziale la caduta ma non lo è, se avesse voluto sarebbe rimasto in piedi.



?? Il contatto c'è...poi ragiona, se fosse stato simulazione avrebbe protestato Thiago


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ?? Il contatto c'è...poi ragiona, se fosse stato simulazione avrebbe protestato Thiago


Infatti Thiago si è andato a lamentare. Il fatto che abbia protestato pacificamente non vuol dire che non l'abbia fatto.


----------



## O Animal (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh non saprei che dirti. Hai sentito che ha detto a Mediaset?



No.. Ho sentito le interviste inglesi e si è lamentato della sua difesa che ha concesso gol ridicoli ad attaccanti fortissimi contro cui si aspettava gol ben più complicati... Per il resto che non è impossibile ribaltare il risultato al ritorno e che si aspettava qualcosa in più dal lavoro in profondità di Torres...

Ps: Se si lamenta di non avere C.Ronaldo può solo lamentarsi con se stesso... Con i soldi che ha speso se lo comprava comodamente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

cmq nessuno parla della brutta prestazione di Ibra e Cavani?


----------



## Morghot (3 Aprile 2014)

Comunque sottolineerei la grande prestazione di ibra.... sembrava l'anno buono e invece stecca puntualmente i quarti, incredibile (ormai neanche tanto siam abituati).

Pure Cavani molto male.

EDIT: eheh contemporaneamente l'abbiam postato fabry


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Comunque sottolineerei la grande prestazione di ibra.... sembrava l'anno buono e invece stecca puntualmente i quarti, incredibile (ormai neanche tanto siam abituati).
> 
> Pure Cavani molto male.
> 
> EDIT: eheh contemporaneamente l'abbiam postato fabry



ahahah
beh si non me l'aspettavo questa prestazione...si è limitato a passare la palla (anche se ha fatto bei lanci), ma non ha fatto manco un tiro in porta...pericoloso solo una volta con un tiro bloccato da un difensore


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2014)

GODO.
Voglio sia Sbourinho che il Farca fuori.


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2014)

Qui parlate di ibra che ha steccato...ma anche messi ieri non è che ha fatto miracoli eh


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah
> beh si non me l'aspettavo questa prestazione...si è limitato a passare la palla (anche se ha fatto bei lanci), ma non ha fatto manco un tiro in porta...pericoloso solo una volta con un tiro bloccato da un difensore



Secondo me none ra al meglio della condizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> No.. Ho sentito le interviste inglesi e si è lamentato della sua difesa che ha concesso gol ridicoli ad attaccanti fortissimi contro cui si aspettava gol ben più complicati... Per il resto che non è impossibile ribaltare il risultato al ritorno e che si aspettava qualcosa in più dal lavoro in profondità di Torres...
> 
> Ps: Se si lamenta di non avere C.Ronaldo può solo lamentarsi con se stesso... Con i soldi che ha speso se lo comprava comodamente...



Ha detto che non ah un attaccante, mentre tutte le altre squadre di Champions ce l'hanno, tutte. Poi ha detto che i centrocampisti hanno rubato 10 palloni davanti alla loro difesa ma negli ultimi 20 metri sono inutili e hanno sbagliato tutto. E poi ha detto che la difesa sul terzo gol è ridicola. Parole testuali. Quelli in studio non ci volevano credere, ha smontato tutta la rosa, da Cech a Torres.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me none ra al meglio della condizione.



Anche a me viene da pensare così visto quello che è successo dopo...speriamo che si riprenderà al ritorno o se ci sarà in Semifinale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che non ah un attaccante, mentre tutte le altre squadre di Champions ce l'hanno, tutte. Poi ha detto che i centrocampisti hanno rubato 10 palloni davanti alla loro difesa ma negli ultimi 20 metri sono inutili e hanno sbagliato tutto. E poi ha detto che la difesa sul terzo gol è ridicola. Parole testuali. Quelli in studio non ci volevano credere, ha smontato tutta la rosa, da Cech a Torres.



lol non me l'aspettavo questa...poteva farlo dentro lo spogliatoio


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol non me l'aspettavo questa...poteva farlo dentro lo spogliatoio



Infatti all'inizio ero rimasto perplesso. Poi dopo è andato in conferenza stampa e ha aggiustato un pò il tiro.

Sicuramente avrà parlato per fare pressione su Abramovich. Però ha parlato così solo alle televisioni italiane, mi pare difficile che possa avere cassa di risonanza in Inghilterra.


----------



## O Animal (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti all'inizio ero rimasto perplesso. Poi dopo è andato in conferenza stampa e ha aggiustato un pò il tiro.
> 
> Sicuramente avrà parlato per fare pressione su Abramovich. Però ha parlato così solo alle televisioni italiane, mi pare difficile che possa avere cassa di risonanza in Inghilterra.



Fossi Abramovich gli darei una cinquina in volto... Ti do la squadra vincitrice dell'Europa League, ti lascio investire 130 milioni di euro e dopo un paio di sconfitte determinanti attacchi la società? Quella è la porta... Deve pregare che queste interviste non vengano riportate in Inghilterra altrimenti l'anno prossimo allena negli Emirati...


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2014)

Uomo e allenatore ridicolo.
Hai Oscar Hazard Willian Eto'o Shurrle li davanti e ti lamenti?
Oltre a gente come: Ramires David Luiz Terry Ashley Cole Ivanovic.
Avessimo noi questi giocatori..


----------



## prebozzio (3 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho: "Al Chelsea manca una prima punta che segna".

Se metti Schurrle e gli chiedi di correre come un disgraziato facendolo sfiancare... se spendi 22mln per Schurrle, 35 per Willian, 25 per Matic, 12 per Salah, tutti centrocampisti o attaccanti esterni, e non investi su un vero centravanti (quando come mezze punte avevi già Oscar, Mata e Hazard, il meglio del calcio mondiale), poi non puoi lamentarti.

E rosicare anche a ogni gol di Lukaku


----------



## Dave (3 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mourinho: "Al Chelsea manca una prima punta che segna".



Cosa si aspetta di giocare sempre contro Vermaelen e Mertesaker? Ieri anche Jallet sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2014)

per quanto sia abituato a vedere mofrigno fare il piangina devo dire che probabilmente è la prima volta che lo vedo prendersela pubblicamente con i suoi giocatori, di solito o se la prende con gli arbitri o si assume lui le colpe, invece stavolta... boh... non ci sta più con la testa


----------



## Nicco (3 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E il rigore non c'era, pensa un po'.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per quanto sia abituato a vedere mofrigno fare il piangina devo dire che probabilmente è la prima volta che lo vedo prendersela pubblicamente con i suoi giocatori, di solito o se la prende con gli arbitri o si assume lui le colpe, invece stavolta... boh... non ci sta più con la testa



Quoto.È sempre stato un parac... ,ma delle frasi così ridicole non gliele ho mai sentite dire.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Cosa si aspetta di giocare sempre contro Vermaelen e Mertesaker? Ieri anche Jallet sembrava un fenomeno.



Se quest'anno va a zero titoli in quattro anni ha vinto praticamente come il Milan (cioè un misero campionato), tra un po' lo rinominano il Perdent One


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2014)

Un paio di considerazioni:

1) Ieri il Psg in panchina aveva 150 milioni in giocatori (Lucas, Marquinhos, Pastore e Cabaye), quanto noi abbiamo speso dal 2007 ad oggi...

2) Mourinho che si lamenta di non avere soldi è patetico...

3) A Londra sarà difficilissima per PSG

4) Ibra in versione "non ci azzecco nulla con le partite di CL" eppure sembrava che avesse superato questo complesso

5) Verratti è bravo, ma troppo sicuro di sé: le azioni più pericolose del Chelsea (e se non erro anche il rigore) nascono da suoi errori

6) D. Luiz è un caprone, non per l'autogol ma per il fallo inutile che ha generato la punizione del secondo gol...ad ogni partita una vaccata deve farla

7) Cavani a Londra giocherà al centro e sarà un male per il Chelsea, ieri quando è uscito Ibra ha avuto buone Chances, ma si vedeva che non ne aveva: cioè praticamente ha fatto il terzino, l'ala, e l'attaccante....


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Aprile 2014)

Ora sarà dura per il Chelsea ribaltare il risultato, ma non mi sorprenderei se ci riuscisse.
Mourinho che piange perché le altre hanno l'attaccante decisivo mi fa ridere, esattamente quanto Conte e Benitez che si lamentano dei fatturati.
Il Chelsea è probabilmente la squadra che più ha speso sul mercato negli ultimi anni.
Ibra e Cavani peggiori in campo, Verratti mi è piaciuto, Lavezzi e Pastore sono stati delle spine nel fianco per la difesa del Chelsea.
Thiago Silva ha commesso un'ingenuità (il rigore è netto), ma ha giganteggiato come al solito.
Non so se la perdita di Ibra possa essere un male o un bene per il PSG. Certo che se dovesse vincere la Champions senza di lui sarebbe davvero incredibile 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Eheheh ma è IL cesso, Prandelli deve lasciarlo a casa.



Thiago Motta è stato uno dei migliori in campo IMHO.
Thiago Motta-Verratti-De Rossi


----------



## Frikez (3 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto.È sempre stato un parac... ,ma delle frasi così ridicole non gliele ho mai sentite dire.



Ha perso la testa, ora che sta buttando nel cesso la Premier e c'è il forte rischio di chiudere la stagione con 0 trofei inizia a lamentarsi per giustificarsi.

Comunque Abramovich gli prenderà Diego Costa o al limite Cavani per farlo contento.


----------



## Morghot (3 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non so se la perdita di Ibra possa essere un male o un bene per il PSG. Certo che se dovesse vincere la Champions senza di lui sarebbe davvero incredibile


Ma un bene senza manco pensarci, ormai sembra saltare il ritorno quindi il PSG è già in finale... se poi è assente anche nella finale rischia davvero di vincerla.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho ha ragione, manca una prima punta forte al Chelsea, perchè Torres è OSCENO.

Detto questo per il Chelsea questo è un anno di crescita per i tanti giovani, il prossimo anno con qualche acquisto può essere davvero una squadra top. Ma questi erano gli accordi tra Mou e Abramovich di inizio stagione. Certo queste uscite cosi dirette se le poteva un pochino risparmiare, ha di fatto bocciato in diretta tutti i suoi attaccanti, di fatto svalutandoli.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Aprile 2014)

Ibrahimovic voto ieri ?


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic voto ieri ?



Un 6 tirato, considerando le sue potenzialità ci sta addirittura una lieve insufficenza.


----------



## Dave (3 Aprile 2014)

Ibra dovrebbe restar fuori due settimane, comunque il fatto che al ritorno non ci sia è davvero un bene, il Chelsea si spiengerà molto in avanti e con Lavezzi, Cavani, Lucas i contropiedi saranno molto pericolosi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

cmq Cavani è proprio un gallinaccio...Falcao è più forte

Mourinho adesso l'ho sentito ha detto "Quì purtroppo non ci sono i Ronaldo, Messi, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski"
forse non sa che ha Hazard


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2014)

Cavani esterno mi ha ricordato l'Huntelaar largo a destra di Leonardo...Dai ragazzi come fa uno con quelle caratteristiche a giocare bene li'? Vedrete che al ritorno,giocando nel suo ruolo,farà un'altra partita.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq Cavani è proprio un gallinaccio...Falcao è più forte
> 
> Mourinho adesso l'ho sentito ha detto "Quì purtroppo non ci sono i Ronaldo, Messi, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski"
> forse non sa che ha Hazard



Si ma Hazard per quanto stia facendo passi da gigante non lo si può ancora considerare un attaccante cosi pronto, maturo e decisivo. 

Falcao e Cavani sono molto diversi, ma parliamo di due punte tra le migliori in circolazione. Ripeto, punte. Non tornanti.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cavani esterno mi ha ricordato l'Huntelaar largo a destra di Leonardo...Dai ragazzi come fa uno con quelle caratteristiche a giocare bene li'? Vedrete che al ritorno,giocando nel suo ruolo,farà un'altra partita.



Cavani a differenza di Huntelaar ha doti atletiche e spirituali per fare pure l'esterno, ma un conto è chiederglielo in determinati frangenti o situazioni particolari, un conto è chiederglielo per una stagione intera. Il che rende l'acquisto poco sensato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Hazard per quanto stia facendo passi da gigante non lo si può ancora considerare un attaccante cosi pronto, maturo e decisivo.
> 
> Falcao e Cavani sono molto diversi, ma parliamo di due punte tra le migliori in circolazione. Ripeto, punte. Non tornanti.



vero, io tra Cavani e Falcao scelgo l'ultimo


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Aprile 2014)

Verratti mostruoso comunque, e pensare che Prandelli lo terrà a casa


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Verratti mostruoso comunque, e pensare che Prandelli lo terrà a casa



Vabbè a casa non credo,bisognerebbe non farsi vedere per lasciare Verratti (titolare in una delle più forte in Europa) a casa..

sarà convocato ma ovviamente non sarà titolare  

Meriterebbe di essere titolare numero 1 nel centrocampo..


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbè a casa non credo,bisognerebbe non farsi vedere per lasciare Verratti (titolare in una delle più forte in Europa) a casa..
> 
> sarà convocato ma ovviamente non sarà titolare
> 
> Meriterebbe di essere titolare numero 1 nel centrocampo..



Porta Giaccherini, anche perchè tra Montolivo, Marchisio, Pirlo, De Rossi et company non lascerà a casa nessuno, purtroppo.

Tra l'altro ieri sera [che ha fatto un partitone], si è preso parecchie lamentele dei nostri cronisti, sia sky che mediaset, lol.


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Verratti mostruoso comunque, e pensare che Prandelli lo terrà a casa



Ma se è sempre stato convocato


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Verratti in Brasile ci va al 100%, non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Verratti mostruoso comunque, e pensare che Prandelli lo terrà a casa



Mostruoso? Mah, io direi potenzialità mostruose, stop. 

Ha corso su per giu una decina di rischi INUTILI in zone di campo SANGUINOSE. E' bravo tecnicamente, è difficile strappargli palla è s'è visto, ma rischiare sempre cosi tanto davanti la difesa senza un motivo corretto ai fini della partita dimostra in toto la sua immaturità. 

Il giorno in cui farà il salto di qualità (il loro AD ha detto che lo ha già fatto, ma per me si sbaglia) sarà uno dei migliori registi al mondo, se non forse IL MIGLIORE.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Verratti in Brasile ci va al 100%, non scherziamo.


Infatti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mostruoso? Mah, io direi potenzialità mostruose, stop.
> 
> Ha corso su per giu una decina di rischi INUTILI in zone di campo SANGUINOSE. E' bravo tecnicamente, è difficile strappargli palla è s'è visto, ma rischiare sempre cosi tanto davanti la difesa senza un motivo corretto ai fini della partita dimostra in toto la sua immaturità.
> 
> Il giorno in cui farà il salto di qualità (il loro AD ha detto che lo ha già fatto, ma per me si sbaglia) sarà uno dei migliori registi al mondo, se non forse IL MIGLIORE.


Concordo, però con l'addio di Pirlo alla nazionale dopo il mondiale, non rimane altra scelta che convocare lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se è sempre stato convocato



si ma non si capisce ad esempio perchè nell'amichevole con la spagna per fare un esempio potevamo vederlo in campo la visto che faceva riposare pirlo e invece per un assurdo motivo che non capisco ha fatto giocare li thiago motta davanti la difesa, cristo santo se non lo provi nemmeno in un amichevole verratti come fa a capire se ci può stare o no in nazionale titolare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mostruoso? Mah, io direi potenzialità mostruose, stop.
> 
> Ha corso su per giu una decina di rischi INUTILI in zone di campo SANGUINOSE. E' bravo tecnicamente, è difficile strappargli palla è s'è visto, ma rischiare sempre cosi tanto davanti la difesa senza un motivo corretto ai fini della partita dimostra in toto la sua immaturità.
> 
> Il giorno in cui farà il salto di qualità (il loro AD ha detto che lo ha già fatto, ma per me si sbaglia) sarà uno dei migliori registi al mondo, se non forse IL MIGLIORE.



questo è vero, certe volte fa delle stupidaggini, ma soprattutto perchè non vuole mai buttare un pallone, però anche se capita qualche errore io questo lo considero più un pregio che un difetto..


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma non si capisce ad esempio perchè nell'amichevole con la spagna per fare un esempio potevamo vederlo in campo la visto che faceva riposare pirlo e invece per un assurdo motivo che non capisco ha fatto giocare li thiago motta davanti la difesa, cristo santo se non lo provi nemmeno in un amichevole verratti come fa a capire se ci può stare o no in nazionale titolare..



Boh, comunque Verratti giocò (da schifo) da titolare l'amichevole con l'Argentina quindi l'ha visto e sa cosa può dare, deve limitare certe giocate che fa troppo spesso al limite dell'area, dopo il Mondiale arriverà il suo momento, stesso discorso per i vari Destro, Immobile e Scuffet.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Boh, comunque Verratti giocò (da schifo) da titolare l'amichevole con l'Argentina quindi l'ha visto e sa cosa può dare, deve limitare certe giocate che fa troppo spesso al limite dell'area, dopo il Mondiale arriverà il suo momento, stesso discorso per i vari Destro, Immobile e Scuffet.



si è vero ma un'altra chance gliela avrei data, a me destro personalmente non mi convince molto, mi piace già di più immobile lo vedo più incisivo più cattivo, destro forse ha più classe però spesso va troppo morbido per i miei gusti, deve essere più cattivo..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si è vero ma un'altra chance gliela avrei data, a me destro personalmente non mi convince molto, mi piace già di più immobile lo vedo più incisivo più cattivo, destro forse ha più classe però spesso va troppo morbido per i miei gusti, deve essere più cattivo..



Io sono d'accordo con [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]. Però possiamo stare tranquilli perchè uno che gioca titolare la Champions nel PSG non può non giocare in nazionale.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se è sempre stato convocato



Ma cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mostruoso? Mah, io direi potenzialità mostruose, stop.
> 
> Ha corso su per giu una decina di rischi INUTILI in zone di campo SANGUINOSE. E' bravo tecnicamente, è difficile strappargli palla è s'è visto, ma rischiare sempre cosi tanto davanti la difesa senza un motivo corretto ai fini della partita dimostra in toto la sua immaturità.
> 
> Il giorno in cui farà il salto di qualità (il loro AD ha detto che lo ha già fatto, ma per me si sbaglia) sarà uno dei migliori registi al mondo, se non forse IL MIGLIORE.



Ma Pirlo cosa fa? Xavi cosa fa? Se devono tentare la giocata 10 volte, lo fanno. E trovami un altro 21enne con la personalità che ha sto qui. E non venirmi a dire di POBBA. Questo gioca titolare in una delle squadre più forti al mondo, e giocherebbe in tutte le altre, e, ribadisco, rischia di non andare al mondiale.

Cacchio leggendoti mi sembra di sentire Panucci l'altra sera o qualsiasi altro cronista italiano che devono per forza difendere le ragioni del prete 

"eh ma lo ha sempre chiamato", 4 presenze in due anni, lol.


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?



Allora no, vai a vederti quante volte è stato chiamato, l'anno scorso l'ha lasciato all'Under 21 per l'Europeo altrimenti l'avrebbe portato in Brasile.

Se poi c'è un certo Pirlo davanti è chiaro che non possa essere il titolare.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma Pirlo cosa fa? Xavi cosa fa? Se devono tentare la giocata 10 volte, lo fanno. E trovami un altro 21enne con la personalità che ha sto qui. E non venirmi a dire di POBBA. Questo gioca titolare in una delle squadre più forti al mondo, e giocherebbe in tutte le altre, e, ribadisco, rischia di non andare al mondiale.
> 
> Cacchio leggendoti mi sembra di sentire Panucci l'altra sera o qualsiasi altro cronista italiano che devono per forza difendere le ragioni del prete
> 
> "eh ma lo ha sempre chiamato", 4 presenze in due anni, lol.



Guarda che se tu avessi letto bene il mio topic avresti capito che su Verratti ho detto più pregi che difetti. Ho detto che ha tutto per diventare il più forte, ma che adesso rischia inutilmente troppo. Non lo puoi neanche paragonare con Xavi e Pirlo dai, non rischiano come Marco quando non serve. Se devo mettere in campo uno tra Pirlo e Verratti scelgo il primo senza dubbio alcuno su.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, però con l'addio di Pirlo alla nazionale dopo il mondiale, non rimane altra scelta che convocare lui.



E' ovvio sia in tutto e per tutto il suo erede e dal prossimo ciclo della nazionale sarà uno dei pilastri su cui costruire il futuro. Ora giusto giochi Pirlo, senza dubbio.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Ma Pirlo quante volte in vita sua ha perso palle agghiaccianti tentando una giocata al limite della propria area? No perchè qua sembra che non corra mai rischi enormi. Pirlo i rischi che si prendeva a 21/22 anni se li prende anche ora, e non ha cambiato di una virgola il suo modo di giocare.

A mio modo di vedere comunque, un giocatore che gioca titolare, SEMPRE, in una delle squadre più forti al mondo, su cui Ibra e tutti gli altri giocatori ne tessono le lodi MOLTO spesso, non può non giocare in nazionale, e non può nemmeno far panchina, perchè lui è comunque tutto l'anno che non gioca nel ruolo di Pirlo ma bensì da mezzala con Thiago Motta regista. Se devo tener fuori lui per far giocare Marchisio, no grazie.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma Pirlo quante volte in vita sua ha perso palle agghiaccianti tentando una giocata al limite della propria area? No perchè qua sembra che non corra mai rischi enormi. Pirlo i rischi che si prendeva a 21/22 anni se li prende anche ora, e non ha cambiato di una virgola il suo modo di giocare.
> 
> A mio modo di vedere comunque, un giocatore che gioca titolare, SEMPRE, in una delle squadre più forti al mondo, su cui Ibra e tutti gli altri giocatori ne tessono le lodi MOLTO spesso, non può non giocare in nazionale, e non può nemmeno far panchina, perchè lui è comunque tutto l'anno che non gioca nel ruolo di Pirlo ma bensì da mezzala con Thiago Motta regista. Se devo tener fuori lui per far giocare Marchisio, no grazie.



Ma allora, punto primo Andrea Pirlo ad anni 22 giocava trequartista, ergo il paragone non esiste proprio. Punto secondo perdere palloni quando giochi in quel ruolo è naturale, fisiologico di tanto in tanto, ma l'altra sera Verratti ha giocato in maniera pericolosissima una decina di palloni che non aveva senso li giocasse in quel modo, poi è bravo a tener palla ed ha sempre subito falli, ma ripeto ad un allenatore non può star bene una cosa del genere, deve imparare quando ha senso e quando non ha senso fare la giocata li davanti la difesa. Punto terzo, Ibra si complimenta con lui e fa benone perchè è un giocatore fantastico, peccato per lui lo sia anche Andrea Pirlo che ha una lista di compagni ben più lunga che lo definisca fantastico, a mio avviso ancor di più, il che è logico vista la differenza di età ed esperienza. Giocare con Motta è un conto, ma è impensabile avere Pirlo e Verratti in campo contemporaneamente, perchè giocano allo stesso identico modo. Detto questo Verratti ha una carriera davanti, sarà indubbiamente il dopo Pirlo in nazionale, se farà il salto di qualità definitivo sarà uno dei migliori mediani al mondo se non il migliore perchè ha qualità fantastiche.


----------

